# no hdmi display on benq v2210



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 6, 2011)

i am not getting any display while connecting gt 430 hdmi to my benq v2210 hdmi....vga is working. when i connect both with hdmi and changes monitor's input to hdmi. it goes blank and again comes with the message. iput D-SUB...i changes my hdmi cables also
plz help guys..


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 7, 2011)

well, use dvi then, quality is as good as hdmi. oh wait, the monitor does not support it.

*cgi.ebay.in/DVI-D-CABLE-5m-COMBO-HDMI-DVI-Adapter-Rs-200-Off-/360094800575

buy one of these. its a temporary measure, until you can sort out your problems


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 17, 2012)

@Mod close this thread please..


----------



## asingh (Jun 17, 2012)

Done.


----------

